# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  من اعمال المصوره الفتواغرافيه ولاء شويخات

## نسـ سيهات ـيم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...*
*بعض من اعمال المصورة الفتواغرافيه (ولاء الشويخات)اتمنى ان تنال على اعجابكم ..*














































اتمنى ان ينال على اعجابكم ..

لمزيد من الاعمال زيارة صفحة الفيس بوك ..
wala alshowikhat

تحياتي ..

نسـ سيهات ــيم

----------

عفاف الهدى (05-02-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شغل جميل جدا 
ويعطيكم العافية 
موفقات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*

*آعمال حلووة* 

*تصوير وآضح وجميل* 

*تسلم الآياادي يارب*

*كل الود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 
ماشاء الله ..
تسلم الانامل على اللقطات الرهيبه
موفقه..
*

----------


## ليلاس

*شششغل حلوو  ..*

*يعطيكم العآآآفية ..~*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اعمال فوتغرافيه رائعه جداً 
حبيت جميع الإلتقاطات :)

موفقه يارب

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لقطات موفقة 
يسلمو

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم |~

مــــــآ شاء الله تبارك الرحَمن 

ابداع فوق القمَة 

لمسآت ذهبية سحَرية 

تحَمل بين طياتها ألوان أعجز عن وصَف روعتها 

تسَلم الأنامل .. وموفقة دائماً دنياَ وآخرة ..

القَطيف ككَل تفتخر بِـ مبدعيها ~

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حلووين  

موفقه*

----------

